# is there anything more sexy than a fit Israeli military girl with a rich father



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 1, 2019)

who wants your BBC bcus progressive jewish qt















































an IDF Jewess is the closest you will ever get to a IRL anime military waifu like tanya tanya degurechaff or yoko littner


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 1, 2019)

The life of an autist


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 1, 2019)

i didn’t know israelite girls looked like that wtf. why don’t they look middle eastern


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 1, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i didn’t know israelite girls looked like that wtf. why don’t they look middle eastern


Eastern Euro women imported by kikes


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 1, 2019)

Gudru said:


> The life of an autist


ur mad i called u out in chatroom for saying the n word


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 1, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Eastern Euro women imported by kikes


srs?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 1, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i didn’t know israelite girls looked like that wtf. why don’t they look middle eastern


dont listen to the racist Gudru (he said the n word in chat if u dont believe me look) Natalie Portman is typical GL jewess pheno they look kinda like that


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 1, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i didn’t know israelite girls looked like that wtf. why don’t they look middle eastern


Ashkenazi Jews are a mix between Germanic genes and Middle Eastern genes. Most probable origin is that a Germanic tribe interbred with a tribe of Jews or at least MEs who believed they were Jews.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 1, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Ashkenazi Jews are a mix between Germanic genes and Middle Eastern genes. Most probable origin is that a Germanic tribe interbred with a tribe of Jews or at least MEs who believed they were Jews.


i will breed with my fellow ashkenazi princess and we will procreate a genetically superior bby.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 1, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i will breed with my fellow ashkenazi princess and we will procreate a genetically superior bby.
> 
> View attachment 179136


I call this "hedging one's bets"


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 1, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> ur mad i called u out in chatroom for saying the n word





SigmaDONkek said:


> dont listen to the racist Gudru (he said the n word in chat if u dont believe me look) Natalie Portman is typical GL jewess pheno they look kinda like that



That wasn't even me you retard but keep crying I guess


SigmaDONkek said:


> dont listen to the racist Gudru (he said the n word in chat if u dont believe me look) Natalie Portman is typical GL jewess pheno they look kinda like that


Ah nvm read it
Thought it was about Goblin


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 1, 2019)

just kill palestinian children theory


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 1, 2019)

Gudru said:


> That wasn't even me you retard but keep crying I guess
> 
> Ah nvm read it
> Thought it was about Goblin


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 1, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


>


Yeah I thought it was about Goblin again


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 1, 2019)

so @Gudru knew I would call out ppl for saying the n word and i frequent the chatroom but said it anyway then called me a retard

of course he would hate jewish women he has very bad taste


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 1, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> so @Gudru knew I would call out ppl for saying the n word and i frequent the chatroom but said it anyway then called me a retard
> 
> of course he would hate jewish women he has very bad taste


I prefer white women and latinas


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 1, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I prefer white women and latinas


I prefer white women, latinas, asian women, and jewesses
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 1, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


> I prefer white women, latinas, asian women, and jewesses


[/QUOTE]
Good for you


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 1, 2019)

do they have the best looking grill soldiers or are these cherry picked?
also is having a wife in the military a legit strategy for creating robust gl children with ideal brain chemistry?
srs


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 1, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> do they have the best looking grill soldiers or are these cherry picked?
> also is having a wife in the military a legit strategy for creating robust gl children with ideal brain chemistry?
> srs


honestly I don't like licking buttholes

but iraeli girls have the highest percentage of girls whose buttholes are lickable with latinas next


----------



## Gonners (Dec 1, 2019)

jews killed jesus...


----------



## Justttt (Dec 1, 2019)

Fuarrkkk 4th pic middle one


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 1, 2019)

Gonners said:


> jews killed jesus...


and they have sexy women


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 1, 2019)

inb4 someone posts that pic where they are all painted over with jew noses


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 1, 2019)

Hezbollah for me


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 1, 2019)

SigmaDONkek said:


>


----------



## currymax (Dec 1, 2019)

not pictured: 5 years from now when their weight exploded and their voices become as shrill as their personalities


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 1, 2019)

That face

:glasses: :situation:


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 1, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> That face
> 
> :glasses: :situation:


fuaaark


----------



## Aesthetic (Dec 1, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> That face
> 
> :glasses: :situation:


Especially the one in the middle

Guess my child is gonna be a kike and i shall be his goyim father

Shekelshack backed post tbh ngl jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 1, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


> Especially the one in the middle
> 
> Guess my child is gonna be a kike and i shall be his goyim father
> 
> Shekelshack backed post tbh ngl jfl



I was talking about her, left is subhuman, right is ok


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 1, 2019)

Goyims me.


----------



## verZYownZZun (Dec 1, 2019)

My Metal slug XXX fantasy can get real there, how well Niggas to there in Israel?


----------



## Traxanas (Dec 1, 2019)

I wanna fuck all of them and make shekel jew babies oh wow mmmh


----------



## john_cope (Dec 1, 2019)

> *is there anything more sexy than a fit Israeli military girl with a rich father *


holocaust


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 1, 2019)

Which nigger?


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 2, 2019)

wow u guys are fucked big shoutout to my boyos who like nice jewish girls tho


----------



## john_cope (Dec 7, 2019)

I read a post just like this on reddit but the dude was fetishizing kurdish communist girls


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 7, 2019)

john_cope said:


> I read a post just like this on reddit but the dude was fetishizing kurdish communist girls


D I S G U S T I N G


----------



## beyourself (Dec 7, 2019)

*holy fuk
NGL army for them is no more than a great setting for IG pics
would fuk brutally if they didn't reject me brutally*​


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 7, 2019)

I was in Israel a few months ago and was amazed how hot the girls were. I actually cold approached a 17 y/o hot israeli on the beach and number closed her as well even tho im 10 years older. JFL. 

If you've got money (it's fucking expensive) then Israel is the place to be.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 7, 2019)

The reason why they're in the military is to sexually pleasure the enemies I assume.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 7, 2019)

B..B..but muh Jews are ugly subhumans.

JFL the average Jewess in Israhell Mogs their Arab Neighbours to Cairo and back.

Jewish girls are indeed sexy little nymphs. i would kiss Anne frank if she was alive.


----------



## SHARK (Dec 7, 2019)

Hopefully they get blown up by IED’s


----------



## Drugs (Dec 7, 2019)

Hopefully they kill some Palestinian children.


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Dec 7, 2019)

Drugs said:


> Hopefully they kill some Palestinian children.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 7, 2019)

what the fuck why are they so sexy aren't they jews?


----------

